# 直接让你的 console 支持中文显示

## timeout

http://euler.acadiau.ca/~043936y/index.php?job=art&articleid=a_20041209_221844

also you need glc portage and emerge unicon, offical unicon in portage is useless.

功能:

1.直接可以显示CJK内容。

2.不同码制可以切换。

3.可以和bootsplash一个使用。

缺点:

1. 不能和gensplash一起使用。

2. 无法启动 unicon 默认的输入法。

----------

